# Fini wax vs new ag hd wax



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone got both bilt hamber fini and new style ultra hd wax? 

Iv yet to try my unopened fini wax but was tempted to buy the new ultra hd wax to compare but wondering if its worth it? Are they similiar?

I did like the original hd wax but im keen to try finiwax.

Worth getting the new ultra wax or would i be wasting my money if they are similar?

Any one whos tried both please comment ,id like to hear your oppinions.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi have both tried the ultra hd wax but have not tried the finis , but what I can say , you will not regret buying autoglyms ultra hd wax :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi have both tried the ultra hd wax but have not tried the finis , but what I can say , you will not regret buying autoglyms ultra hd wax :thumb:


What is it about uhd u like? What colour car did u use it on?im in two minds because a)ive put a ban on myslef not to buy more stuff this year unless ive ran out lol and i have a feeling the two waxes will be similar so dont want to stock up on more if say theyre similiar,but i am tempted to try both arghh lol.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

mr.t said:


> What is it about uhd u like? What colour car did u use it on?im in two minds because a)ive put a ban on myslef not to buy more stuff this year unless ive ran out lol and i have a feeling the two waxes will be similar so dont want to stock up on more if say theyre similiar,but i am tempted to try both arghh lol.


Hi it's easy on and off , the finish is really good , with good gloss levels , 
I used it on Audi sprint blue :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi it's easy on and off , the finish is really good , with good gloss levels ,
> I used it on Audi sprint blue :thumb:


Thats good to hear..you see i hear fini wax is also very easy on and off ...so im wondering if theyre very similar.

I found the old hd left a yellowy tinge to white....does anyone know of this is the same with the new style?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> Thats good to hear..you see i hear fini wax is also very easy on and off ...so im wondering if theyre very similar.
> 
> I found the old hd left a yellowy tinge to white....does anyone know of this is the same with the new style?


Think the new UHD is a cream / white colour ?

I used the HD was on my white A5 and loved the finish it gave - never had an issue with a yellow tinge to it ...


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Think the new UHD is a cream / white colour ?
> 
> I used the HD was on my white A5 and loved the finish it gave - never had an issue with a yellow tinge to it ...


Did you use old hd or new hd?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> Did you use old hd or new hd?


The previous HD wax - hoping to try the new UHD wax :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> The previous HD wax - hoping to try the new UHD wax :thumb:


Well its supposed to be good to remove and apply so i think its meant to be good wax.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

UHD is easier to remove than Finis and anything else I have used, including Swissvax Best of Show. 

I never noticed a yellow tinge with HD personally, but UHD has white carnauba. I suspect Finis does too. 

UHD seems to be more hydrophobic. Finis is still an awesome wax.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

bigkahunaburger said:


> UHD is easier to remove than Finis and anything else I have used, including Swissvax Best of Show.
> 
> I never noticed a yellow tinge with HD personally, but UHD has white carnauba. I suspect Finis does too.
> 
> UHD seems to be more hydrophobic. Finis is still an awesome wax.


Hmmmm to buy uhd or not to hmmm...i promised myself not to buy kore stuff this year and we not even in april. The temptation arghh


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

mr.t said:


> Hmmmm to buy uhd or not to hmmm...i promised myself not to buy kore stuff this year and we not even in april. The temptation arghh


Do it!

I used UHD today. It's the easiest wax I have ever used! My friend was at mine for a while and he also is into detailing and even he noticed how easy it goes on and buffs off! He said how much is that? He will get some for sure!

Leaves a lovely gloss and the beading is fantastic!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> Do it!
> 
> I used UHD today. It's the easiest wax I have ever used! My friend was at mine for a while and he also is into detailing and even he noticed how easy it goes on and buffs off! He said how much is that? He will get some for sure!
> 
> Leaves a lovely gloss and the beading is fantastic!


What colour car did u use it on? Im not to fussed about protection but i do put gloss and shine and depth on top priority , mine being white its tricky to get the best out of it lol.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> Well its supposed to be good to remove and apply so i think its meant to be good wax.


Yes and offer at Halfords at the moment


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

mr.t said:


> What colour car did u use it on? Im not to fussed about protection but i do put gloss and shine and depth on top priority , mine being white its tricky to get the best out of it lol.


My car is black. I get where you are coming from with white!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hows the ultra wax smell?the old hd wax smelt lovely.

Also , does anyone know if its fussy? I tend to use fini waxr ag wax with chemical guys glazes underneath and project 32/64 on top .


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Bit of UHD beading!
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> Hows the ultra wax smell?the old hd wax smelt lovely.
> 
> Also , does anyone know if its fussy? I tend to use fini waxr ag wax with chemical guys glazes underneath and project 32/64 on top .


Same smell... of paraffin (I think). I have only used it over bare paint.

It would go on even smoother over a nice glaze, like Super Resin Polish


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> What colour car did u use it on? Im not to fussed about protection but i do put gloss and shine and depth on top priority , mine being white its tricky to get the best out of it lol.


In the Forensic Detailing wax mega test, old HD wax came fourth for gloss. There was barely anything between the top ones apparently. UHD is a noticeable step up in the looks department...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mr.t said:


> Hows the ultra wax smell?the old hd wax smelt lovely.
> 
> Also , does anyone know if its fussy? I tend to use fini waxr ag wax with chemical guys glazes underneath and project 32/64 on top .


the new uhd wax smells of coconut and a little bit of chemical.
it works very well on top of super resin polish


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> Bit of UHD beading!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely beading shot


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok guys im going to get some then. Ive caved in the temptation. If i get on with itl ill prob just sell the other 1. Really dont want collection of waxes for years lol, trying to avoid building up stuff lol.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> Ok guys im going to get some then. Ive caved in the temptation. If i get on with itl ill prob just sell the other 1. Really dont want collection of waxes for years lol, trying to avoid building up stuff lol.


Either pot would last you for years, even if you did wax every few weeks. You certainly won't need to with UHD.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im tempted to get some uhd too..looks good.Just got some aw fifth element which im really impressed by..the mrs wont mind
..will she 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleanfoam (Apr 28, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Im tempted to get some uhd too..looks good.Just got some aw fifth element which im really impressed by..the mrs wont mind
> ..will she
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


She won't mind if she doesn't know


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cleanfoam said:


> She won't mind if she doesn't know




Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ordered.

got it off ebay for £34 delivered. Not a bad price.

Hoping to see some good gloss from it 

now..i start again...not to buy anymore stuff this year. no more.no more!


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

mr.t said:


> ordered.
> 
> got it off ebay for £34 delivered. Not a bad price.
> 
> ...


£34 for Uhd?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> £34 for Uhd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeahhh preety good price i thought


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Yeahhh preety good price i thought


Yeah very good mate. I'm watching a few on ebay for less than 40, I see halfords have dropped it to £44 already. I think I might grab some. Have plenty of waxes already lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Yeah very good mate. I'm watching a few on ebay for less than 40, I see halfords have dropped it to £44 already. I think I might grab some. Have plenty of waxes already lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you look at the biddin ones they seem to fetch around 35 bud so keep eye out.


----------



## philljp (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm just gutted i missed the recent Halford sale where it was £9  People stocked up on it!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

And selling it on ebay lol


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Have to say ive got hd and finis and found hd easier to use


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Have to say ive got hd and finis and found hd easier to use


thats good to hear as i hear finis was already a very easy wax to use?what do you think?

also how do you compare the finish of the two?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I like hd wax alot, are they stopping selling it with the new ultra hd wax coming out.

Hd was softer then finis so could be applied thicker if you wiped the pad in too much but even with it going on thick it came off easy. 

Finish, i would say hd was a tad more glossy


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I like hd wax alot, are they stopping selling it with the new ultra hd wax coming out.
> 
> Hd was softer then finis so could be applied thicker if you wiped the pad in too much but even with it going on thick it came off easy.
> 
> Finish, i would say hd was a tad more glossy


I found old HD wax very easy to use, if you used a damp applicator as AG suggested, and occasionally spritzed the pad with some clean water from a pump sprayer - you could really, really work it out super thin and wide on the paint and it came off so easily afterwards. Tough stuff too, held up for many months against the weather.

I hope the new UHD wax is as durable.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I like hd wax alot, are they stopping selling it with the new ultra hd wax coming out.
> 
> Hd was softer then finis so could be applied thicker if you wiped the pad in too much but even with it going on thick it came off easy.
> 
> Finish, i would say hd was a tad more glossy


thats what i want really......my car being white i want the most gloss as possible


----------

